# iastor.sys BSOD DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL Sony Vaio VPCF1



## geminiabode (Dec 7, 2010)

I got this Sony laptop which is brand new (3 months old). Had not yet got recovery disks or system images build for recovery, although I have norton 360 installed.
Yesterday while the computer was on, I suddenly noticed that it says it is restarting (I thought this might be due to some windows update) and once it booted up I got the BSOD. 
After this it goes into Safe mode with no networking for some time but again BSOD even in that mode. Now intermittently I am able to logon to safe mode. Also I started the VAIO system recovery at startup by pressing F8 / VAIO key radomly and tried to restore to a previous restore point. (I have tried last 2 restore points till now) but still no avail. I keep getting the BSOD.
Fortunately in the vaio system recovery mode i can do limited things like memory diagnostics and go to command prompt etc. Can you please advise me as to what might be the problem with this brand new VAIO ? How can I collect more information about the problem to post.?
Also is there some setting in the BIOS which can be tweaked? How do you get to the BIOS on the sony. Pressing delete key doesn't bring up BIOS settings. Please help. Thanks

Some more information. I disabled automatic restart on crash to take a closer look at the BSOD. 
This is what is written.

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Technical information:
*** STOP: 0x0000000D1 ( 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000001, 0xFFFFF8800105200D)
*** iaStor.sys - Address FFFFF8800105200D base at FFFFF88001002000, DateStamp 4b0721b5

Hope this helps.


----------



## lefty2053 (Nov 29, 2010)

Did you try to update a Video Driver? If so that could be the problem. If you can get into Safe mode go into Device Manager and delete the Video driver and reboot. It will either install the correct one or ask you if you want to search for it on the WEB.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Update Intel Storage Matrix drivers.

Current drivers have timestamp = 0x4b0721b5, which = Fri Nov 20 18:09:41 2009

Check Sony Support - http://esupport.sony.com/perl/select-system.pl

Check Intel Download Center - http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Default.aspx?lang=eng

Remove Norton Internet Security with Norton Removal Tool.

NRT - http://jcgriff2.com/NRT_N360_Removal.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## geminiabode (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks both of you for the suggestions.
But right now I am not even able to boot into safe mode to be able to update or install new drivers.
Sony support has asked me to use the recovery partition and reinstall windows. The vaio rescue data is stuck for a long time at some 10% so I am aborting it. I was hoping not to lose any data.
Btw one more question. Why is removing norton a requirement? Does norton 360 not work reliably with Windows 7 home premium ? I have got a 2 year subscription but if you think that is a real issue then I will remove it eventually. Btw I can logon to safe mode with command prompt once in a while..so can i leverage that to rectify the iastore.sys and reboot ?
Thanks again.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Removing NIS, N360 not a requirement at all. Your call.

However, if you do searches withing this forum about Norton, this is what you will typically find - 

[SOLVED] BSOD Windows 7 DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

[SOLVED] Symantec Endpoint 11 - 0x7e Vista x64 BSOD 

[SOLVED] Word 2007 Hangs -Scanning for Viruses - opening ANY docx/doc file

[SOLVED] Severe DPC Latency Problem with Network Adapter (Windows 7 64bit) 

Run HDD diagnostics - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## geminiabode (Dec 7, 2010)

ok so even the vaio recovery which formats the disk and reinstalls to factory state gave me the BSOD while it was in progress. What does this indicate ?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The same BSOD with bugcheck *0xd1* naming *iaStor.sys* ?

Run HDD diagnostics - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/Microsoft_Operating_Systems/Windows/Windows_7/Q_26662925.html


----------



## raymondkin (Dec 9, 2010)

Got same problem yesterday on Sony VAIO VPCF127FD.
BSOD during normal boot and during safe mode boot.

Will keep you posted for the procedure to fix it.


----------



## raymondkin (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi geminiabode

I have a workaround for the issue.

What didn't work :
- Restore from restore point
- Install new or old drivers from Intel Matrix Storage Manager (tries 9.6 and 8.9)

What worked for me :
- Boot in Safe mode with command prompt (BSOD in regular Safe mode)
- Open device manager with command "devmgmt"
- Browse for "IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers"->"Intel...SATA AHCI Controller".
- Right-Click on it and select properties.
- In "Driver" tab, click on Roll Back Driver.

It will use driver version 7.0.0.1013 from digital signer "Microsoft Windows Driver Compatibility Publisher". Close all dialogs and reboot. 

This worked for me since yesterday.


----------



## geminiabode (Dec 7, 2010)

Well the issue is that once I started re-installing from the recovery partition, it is in a recovery mode and so any mode would take me to the un-finished installation task which resumes as soon as it starts up. (Even if I press F8 and then select on safe mode with command prompt) it goes to "continuing the windows installation" 
Eventually windows installation fails with a blue screen. So I am kind of stuck now.


----------



## geminiabode (Dec 7, 2010)

Its great that worked for you Raymondkin. But did you find the root cause of your issue ? Was it norton 360 or some virus or windows update which messed up that driver?


----------



## RichUNRATED (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a VPCF1 too with this problem and i tried your solution but it didnt work is there anything else you did and didnt post that mite have solved your prob


----------



## lefty2053 (Nov 29, 2010)

I would call Sony and ask for a replacement. Then they will be more than happy to fix the problem. I still think it is a Video Driver. And if you have an older video card laying around try it.


----------



## geminiabode (Dec 7, 2010)

Ok. Did a few more things which I can while still waiting for the tech support call from sony.
Pressed F10 and again tried recovery. This time I did the complete low level hardware diagnostic tests for all the partitions. Hard disks had seek test, funnel test and surface test. All came out to be perfectly fine.
Next went ahead with the vaio recovery wizard to restore windows. It again went through the motions. Formatted my hard disk, restored the OS and in between computer was automatically restarted a couple of times. Then it said "Starting services" which was done then "installing devices" which was also done and then finally "updating system information" and boom..BSOD. this time with a STOP code 
0x00000001E . So back to square one. Any idea what this might be. If the hardware is okay then does this mean the recovery partition files also got corrupted?


----------



## Letsgo21 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello guys,

I am glad i found this thread. I've just arrived home from the computershop where i picked up my 3 month old vpcf13. I had exactly the same problems you guys are having and i couldn't find a workaround.
According to the shopmanager they replaced the RAM memory.
I've got a few problems believing his story...i've noted that these things shouldnt happen, aspecially with new 1200 euro laptops...the only reply he gave me "well, it will always be a piece of technology".... 
But hey, i'm glad i have her back :wink: after 10 days.

Hope you guys find the sollution soon.

Greetz

Davy


----------



## lefty2053 (Nov 29, 2010)

lefty2053 said:


> I would call Sony and ask for a replacement. Then they will be more than happy to fix the problem. I still think it is a Video Driver. And if you have an older video card laying around try it.


Try again to get into Safe mode. If you can go into Device manager and remover the Video Driver by uninstalling it. Then reboot.


----------



## geminiabode (Dec 7, 2010)

Ok got the vaio shipped back to me. All they did was re-image the hard drive. So I am still not sure what had gone wrong. Anyway the first thing for me to do now is create recovery disks, set up backup and also install the security suite of applications. I know people in this forum attribute some issues to norton 360 but I have around 2 years of subscription for that. Is there any specific component in norton which causes issues? Should I just go with MSE ? In that case do you guys have any recommendation for the other software which will complete the full security suite? (MSE as I understand is just ant-virus and malware). Appreciate any advise.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I would remove N360 - http://jcgriff2.com/NRT_N360_Removal.html

Reboot upon completion; install MSE - http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/

Assure system stability first. You can always reinstall N360 if you should wish to do so.

You know my thoughts from POST #5. But my removal of NIS/ N360 -- I had to see adverse effects for myself; maybe you should as well.

Happy New Year!

jcgriff2

`


----------

